# injuring Nose and face



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

I have had the new pup out for her first year and she is getting her nose and face sore and ripped up. She is losing hair and skin right above the soft spot of her nose has a few sores on her lips. Is this normal, are these parts that will just toughen up. She doesnt hesitat no matter how sore she gets.

What would be the best way to treat these sores.

She is also ripping up her teets and underbelly so I am going to order a chest protector, any advice on one of these as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds to me like that dog'll hunt! :beer: I never used a vest on my labs but you ought to get plenty of advice on this forum about that! Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

That's the price they pay for having a good time. By the end of the year dogs that get to hunt will wear the hair off their eyes and scab up their noses to the point that it will take a year to grow the hair back and a year to grow their nose back! My dog looks like a bull dog by the end of the season because his nose is so short it is just about rubbed off!! Well, maybe not... Dogs really take a beating and for some of us that hunt just about every day you have a hard time giving them enough calories so I would also consider some kind of supplemental food to keep their weight up.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I use a chest protector from sylmar because it's easy to to take on and off, 3 fastex buckles and it's on or off. I don't know what to do about their eyes, ears, lips, underbelly past the vest though. Anyone come up with a way for a male dog to protect his......ah......boys? My dog's get raw and scabbed over for pretty much all of Dec, it looks really painful, but it doesn't slow him down at all.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My dog looks like a bulldog also, look at the springer in my avatar :wink:


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

I said this on another site. The sore areas will toughen up but on the real tender areas i put neosporin (sp) on the cuts. Rub it in good so it doesn't get any goop in eyes etc. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cortisone creme works well also


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Is there any chance the neosporin or cortisone cream is not good for the dog if they lick and take it internally?


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

DJRooster said:


> Is there any chance the neosporin or cortisone cream is not good for the dog if they lick and take it internally?


Just a guess, but I'm thinking in the small amounts that would be applied to a normal wound, it should not be harmfull


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

target said:


> She is losing hair and skin right above the soft spot of her nose has a few sores on her lips. Is this normal, are these parts that will just toughen up. She doesnt hesitat no matter how sore she gets.


Wow, sounds like my dog after this weekend. I tried some neosporin, but Remmi just licks it off and rolls her face into the grass/carpet until she rubs it off. I feel so bad for her, she is really roughed up.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Well good I did not know if this is something that they all go through. Which they apparantly do. Thanks for the advice and I think I am going to get a chest protector and watch her fight that for a few days.


----------



## Birdman44 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been using regular Vaseline for any of my dogs rub areas, eyes, nose, belly etc. It does not have anything harsh in it so her senses are fine she doesnt lick it off being sentless and tasteless.It seems to keep any dirt or field grass from entering and infecting any scratches plus the sticks and thorns dont dig into these areas they slide by. Just something for you to try if your having some issues.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Birdman, I'll try that tonight. Her little scabs look soooo sore.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Bag Balm works wonders for cuts and scratches.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if cortisone creme hurt dogs mine would of died years ago I use it regularly on them during every season. 
They are all rummaging around my desk because its walk time and they know it.
And they will lick it off, I try to put it on them when I'm going to walk them so they are distracted and it has a chance to absorb into their skin.

It heals them


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Presumably you are talking about this happening during upland hunting.
If so, this is pretty much normal for a hard hunting dog, particularly when working dead cattails (extremely abrasive).

Not much you can do. Some folks put vaseline, antibiotic ointment, or as mentioned earlier, cortisone cream around the eyes and bridge of the nose. I've tried it, and can't say it helped. It did collect cattail fuzz though (particularly the vaseline), and your dog can get enough of that in it's eyes without help!

What I do is work some antibiotic ointment or cortisone cream around the eyes at the end of the day after the hunt. This seems to help some and speeds healing.

By the end of the first weekend of late season roosters (I don't get around to them until after deer season), the area around my Josie's eyes is so abraded that her eyes are nearly swollen shut and she's scraped all the pigment off her nose!...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

EMT jel might be a help, [http://www.gundogsonline.com/ProdDtl.asp?iProdID=11132] 
I carry this stuff with me on all my hunting trips. I haven't used it for what you are talking about but he messed up a pad and it kept him in the game. We even had a guy cut his leg and we gave him some to use. Later on he was braggin on how quick he healed up. :beer:

It does form a skin over a wound, it takes a couple of minutes though. And as far as hurting your dog, mine ate a tube. :******: [/url]


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

> And as far as hurting your dog, mine ate a tube. :ticked: [/url]


Mine did the same, not the whole tube but at least a 1/4 of it, and did no harm to her.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> And as far as hurting your dog, mine ate a tube. :ticked: [/url]


Maybe I'll leave that on the counter rather than full loaves of bread :******: Remmi has eaten 2 loaves of bread the past 2 weeks. She got one off the top of our refridgerator........not sure how she accomplished that one :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm breaking the cardinal rule of answering your own post......

Yes, Remmi roams the house freely during the day. And yes, it is my fault that she gets into food, but...... I still don't know how the heck she got the one off the top of the fridge :-?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Tim don't feel too bad. Last year my dog pushed his way out of my grandma's basement twice in two days and ate 18 home-made cinnamon rolls between the two occurances. Grandma thought it was pretty funny and felt complimented that the dog likes her cinnamon rolls too. I was WAY BEYOND irrate.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> My dog looks like a bulldog also, look at the springer in my avatar :wink:


LOL :lol:

:beer:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just bought a tube of EMT at Tractor Supply, at $12.95 a tube, the bread is cheaper! :wink: Heading to ND the end of next week and wanted to make sure I had some in my doggie repair kit.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Thanks for the advice and I think I am going to get a chest protector and watch her fight that for a few days.


Put it on her and let her wear it around the house a couple hours every night. Before long she won't even know it's on.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

EMT Gel is* ESSENTIAL GEAR*!!! It's the main item in the small first aid kit I carry when hunting, not to mention in my more extensive k9 first aid kit in the truck.

Keep it in the barn & in the house too. The stuff is so good, we use it on all the critters we have from chickens to horses to ourselves...


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

There are antibiotics made for dogs/horses/cats available at places like Fleet Farm and pet supply stores.
Our vet recommended "Refresh Tears" (any drug store) or similar product be applied to dog's eyes during the hunt. It helps wash out the crud.
Vet also recommended coated aspirin (drugstore) for dog b4 hunting since they do get achy after all the running.


----------

